# Live Vegas News: 2007 Shootoff LIVE Blog



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

My archery friends, stay tuned to this thread for live Vegas tournament news.

We are in the 8th end of chanpionship day right now for the Unlimited Men.

Some winners from eariler to day are:

Mary Zorn defeated Kelly Ward in a shootoff, both archers shooting 300 today.

Also, Magnus Petterson won the Men's Championship Recurve division.

Stay tuned folks.....


----------



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

sitting on the edge of my seat!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Keep the updates coming RK.......and THANK`S!!:darkbeer: 

btw, tell X-Factor we all say.............HELLO!!:wink:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

so does that mean that KWARD finished second in vegas???

if so, girl is off to a good start of her season.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

:moviecorn epsi:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

*?*

Can we get some info on Tim Gillinghams status?


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

wait wait. let me get some :cocktail: and some:moviecorn ..

ok now i m ready.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Big Country said:


> Keep the updates coming RK.......and THANK`S!!:darkbeer:
> 
> btw, tell X-Factor we all say.............HELLO!!:wink:


I already did, my friend!:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

chief razor said:


> Can we get some info on Tim Gillinghams status?


Keith Brown won the division; I am not sure where Tim Gillingham finished.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

The tenth end just started.

I'll let you know who made the shootoff as soon as I can after this end is complete and the scores are tallied!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> I am not sure where Tim Gillingham finished.


In my book...dead last.:thumbs_do


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

Doc said:


> In my book...dead last.:thumbs_do


aww, come on doc , show a brotha some love man......

dont be a hater:wink: :wink:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

OK OK Beer and Pop Corn are ready and me too, so who is in the shoot off and who dropped out today??

HUGE thanks to Recordkeeper for all the updates..


----------



## Levl4e (Feb 17, 2004)

Where did Shawn Rice finish?


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Doc said:


> In my book...dead last.:thumbs_do


If it says NS/DQ next to his name, he wins in my book.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

chief razor said:


> If it says NS/DQ next to his name, he wins in my book.


Agreed.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

ttripp said:


> aww, come on doc , show a brotha some love man......
> 
> dont be a hater:wink: :wink:


Not hating (it's not my nature ), but feel pretty bad about the black-eye this whole thing is going to bring and feel twice as bad for the guy that finishes just under him.


----------



## DanielW. (Dec 14, 2005)

*Any Last minute predicitons?*

My $$ is riding on Chance.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Mike Anderson or Kale Heuton. i would like to see them Iowa guys win it.

Tony


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> Mike Anderson or Kale Heuton. i would like to see them Iowa guys win it.
> 
> Tony


Sounds like mike shot a 9 maybe I hope its not true


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> My archery friends, stay tuned to this thread for live Vegas tournament news.
> 
> We are in the 8th end of chanpionship day right now for the Unlimited Men.
> 
> ...


That's Mary Hamm now....she's married:tongue:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

*Here we go....*

17 make the shootoff.....I'm hoping they post their names above the targets so I can post them all.

Broadwater
Beaubouf
Ryals
Eyler
Hopkins
Anderson


More to come, the first practice end is underway


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

*Go Mike Anderson*

Thaks RK for the updates. sometime if i ever go to vegas i will help you guys out.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Rob Morgan from MT is in there too.


----------



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> 17 make the shootoff.....I'm hoping they post their names above the targets so I can post them all.
> 
> Broadwater
> Beaubouf
> ...




17
Is that a record?????Keeper:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Others in the shootoff....
Damsbo
Heuton
Carbaugh
Rus
J. White
J Ward
RMorgan
GRIV
Christenberry Schleufner

The first end is underway....hang on to your hats.....


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

First end....Heuton looks to have dropped a point...all others clean.....


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Sixteen shooters now begin the second end....


----------



## joshuahodges (Dec 29, 2003)

There have to hit the baby x's right not just 10's???


----------



## sliverslinger (Feb 24, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Others in the shootoff....
> Damsbo
> Heuton
> Carbaugh
> ...



That last line should be two separate people,
Darrin Christenberry
Grant Schleusner


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Second end is underway, Hopkins and Carbaugh each have questionable arows.....


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

joshuahodges said:


> There have to hit the baby x's right not just 10's???


not till the next round, then the next round only the x counts as 10


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Second end is over....the following droped a point and are out:

Jason Carbaugh
Jeff Hopkins


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Hopkins and Carbaugh are out.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*come on*

I am feeling a little nervous!:wink:


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

Common Eyler!!!!


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Ryals just shot 27


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

RC, thanx for the updates...................


GO GRIV


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

3D bowman said:


> Ryals just shot 27


WELL, there went griv


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Third end, scoring is now inside out.....

GRIV is out
Pagni is out
Schieufner(sp) is out
Damsbo is out
Anderson is out
Greshock is out


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Schleusner, Pagni, Damsbow, Anderson, Greshock, all 29


----------



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

Can ya tell us who's left....


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

End four is about to begin, eight remain!


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

TobyR. said:


> Can ya tell us who's left....


please do tell.....


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Broadwater
Beaubouf
Eyler
Rus
J. White
J Ward
RMorgan
Christenberry 

Are still in, correct????


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

With what they've said, i think:
Broadwater
Beaubouf
Eyler
Rus
White
Ward
Morgan
Christenburry


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

*Scores?*

Anybody have scores for today... before the shoot off?


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Hoyt again*

Looks like team HOYT has got the best CHANCE at this one.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

How do you figure when Chance shoots a PSE


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Chance doesnt shoot for Hoyt anymore. hes a PSE guy now..:wink:


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

and eyler with a Mathews


----------



## xXxSABERxXx (Feb 24, 2005)

good question dy and way to whimp out on the smackdown today


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*My bad*

Wow good call. I guess i better keep up on who shoots for who. Well then give it to PSE.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Fourth end is underway......

Rus is out
White is out
Morgan is out
Eyler is out
Broadwater is out

Down to three


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

whatever, way to plan it in one day.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Christenberry, Beaubeouf and Ward are the final three


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Chance said he had the burning to win again, looks like he was serious.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

A.j. said:


> Wow good call. I guess i better keep up on who shoots for who. Well then give it to PSE.


hehe 
ill buy that for a dollar:darkbeer:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Broadwater out? oh crap..


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

who do the other guys shoot for besides chance


----------



## JasonC (Jan 13, 2006)

Great job with the updates, keep'em coming. Thanks for your efforts!:darkbeer:


----------



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

almost as much tension as the Big Bucks!!!


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I was mistaken thinking chance still shot for hoyt. It dosent matter who he shoots for he is a proven winner.


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I wish it would just end already!!! I wanna know who wins!:wink: LOL!


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*shoot*

Christenberry is matthews


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Christianberry*

Mathews i don't know about the other guy


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Great stuff :cheers:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Sixth end underway

Ward 29
Christengerry 29
Beaubeouf 29

All move on


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

all tie at 29


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*pressure is getting to all of*

Man I wish this was on TV. You guys are doing a great job but I would love to watch this


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone know who Ward shoots for.


----------



## JasonC (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

A.j. said:


> I was mistaken thinking chance still shot for hoyt. It dosent matter who he shoots for he is a proven winner.


yes he is and it was a sad day when he left Hoyt...


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

I've lost track of which end it is, but here we go.....

Beaubeouf just won!!!!!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Who he:wink: hehe


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

180 users viewing this thread :darkbeer: Is Christenberry from Indiana?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> I've lost track of which end it is, but here we go.....
> 
> Beaubeouf just won!!!!!!


ATTA BOY CHANCE!!!! 

Cheers
Tim


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Congrats to Chance. thats his 3rd Vegas win...


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

*yes*

yes he is


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Congrats Chance*

And to PSE fro getting back to the winners circle!


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

so who took second


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Congrats to Chance!!!!


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for this, it's very exciting! :tongue: 
(It's 02:47 A.M. here in Madrid)


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

Ward took 2nd


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*3 times*

is he the only 3 time winner?

Gilles


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

*Chance*

Well like I said he is proven and it dosent matter what bow he shoots.

Congrats to all who were in the shootoff and does anyone know how BowTech faired this year.


----------



## DanielW. (Dec 14, 2005)

*I knew it!!!!*

My prediction was right on the money.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*182 viewing now*

Alot of people were wondering about this huh?


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

And the celebration begins!!!!! PSE folks are going nutso!!!!!

Great shooting to all!

And I want to take an opportunity to thank the NFAA and the World Archery Festival....they put on a first class event for sure.

And a special thanks to all the judges and the volunteers that make this thing go...they work tirelessly to make this tournament the best!

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Chance!!!


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

way to go chance, good shooting.


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Congrats to Chance!!!!


----------



## PullinTriggers (Apr 29, 2006)

Heck of a deal. Can't wait to see the video of the shoot-off


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

*ttt*

Great job done on the updates do we know when the video clip can be seen???


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

What did I tell you!!!!! I told ya'll that he has been soking them targets everyday here at home........


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

A.j. said:


> Well like I said he is proven and it dosent matter what bow he shoots.
> 
> Congrats to all who were in the shootoff and does anyone know how BowTech faired this year.



Haha, ummmm....yea. Dont think they had anyone in the top 17:zip:


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome job to Chance and PSE!!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Big Country said:


> Keep the updates coming RK.......and THANK`S!!:darkbeer:
> 
> btw, tell X-Factor we all say.............HELLO!!:wink:



Never mind.......I just told him myself! :zip:


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

or top 100 haha jk


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to RK and all the AT guys and gals bringing those of us who couldn't be there the live info!

-two_shoes


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

What was Ward shooting??


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> And the celebration begins!!!!! PSE folks are going nutso!!!!!
> 
> Great shooting to all!
> 
> ...


And I would like to thank you for the updates RK....:thumb:

Kudo's to all who could make this happen....

Let alone thanks to Miked and admin for this great site....:wink:


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice guys out there. What happen to Mathews they are suposse to be the winningst company ever and the C4 was supposed to win Vegas this year. 

O well


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*Great job RK*

Let su know when you get the Video up. Thanks again, Shayne.


----------



## ShootsaHoyt (Jan 30, 2005)

Rk, that's was fantastic! :thumbs_up Thank you for doing that.


----------



## BowHunter63082 (Nov 22, 2005)

A.j. said:


> Nice guys out there. What happen to Mathews they are suposse to be the winningst company ever and the C4 was supposed to win Vegas this year.
> 
> O well



You said it all in your signature...its a sport that you cant be perfect....but mathews is a close to it as you can get...

All these shooters are incredible no matter what they are shooting though


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Thats my boy!!!!!!!*

Way to go lil bro////for all the peeps who said you was washed up...shooting this shooting that.....Now lets see your record be broken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I totaly agree. It is a matter of 1/64 of an inch and I know that, I was just trying to see what kind of response I got.

And i would not say it if it was not true.


----------



## HLazyH (Dec 26, 2005)

Bobby22 Call me Hudson


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

*$$$$$$$$$*

$$$$$$$$$$ lmao okay mikey calling..


----------



## Straight Arrow (Feb 22, 2003)

Looks like Mathew's shooters did pretty well to me!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

BowHunter63082 said:


> What was Ward shooting??


I think it was PSE< HOYT< Mathews for first, second, and third.

I think Ward shoots HOYT, and Christenberry shoots Mathews.


No, Chance is NOT the first 3-time winner....that belongs to TERRY RAGSDALE, winning it in 1978, 1979, 1985. 

Eva Troncoso in the women's won it three times...74, 75, 76. Becky Pearson three times in a row....86, 87, 88.

Of course Katie Smith won it in the women's....SIX times in a row!

field14


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

:darkbeer: ..just talk wit Chance we going to Disney World..lmaooo yeahhh hawwwwwwwwwwwwwww !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Straight Arrow, I agree but there was a lot of hype over the C4 and I wanted to see what some people have to say. I love my mathews, and it shoots good.


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Bobby22, are you going to be his new bodygaurd? Your big enough to be. Your turn next year


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

*$$$$$$$$*

He dont need no bodyguard when you can shoot an eye out at 50 yards....all them nights he spanked me paid off...lol


----------



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

Congrats to all at Vegas. I was glad to see it was not a one company dominated top 3. I like to see more than one company because it shows that all the bows are equal. Well I cant wait to see the video. I know the C4 had a good showing for mathews but man those BowTechs are good but no one in the top 17.


----------



## 3dthunder (May 27, 2002)

*bow question*

Was Chance shooting a single cam or hybrid Mojo?????? Somebody has to know.............????????????? Great shooting !!!


----------



## sharkred (Oct 25, 2005)

Im pulling for my good friend the man Darrin Christenberry


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

But did not learn anything on all Thursday nights he spanked you? You forgot one thing you were the one that taught him how to shoot when he was kid.....


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

3dthunder said:


> Was Chance shooting a single cam or hybrid Mojo?????? Somebody has to know.............????????????? Great shooting !!!


Thunder..
The mini hybrids on a long limb...unless he recently changed but i doubt that..

Cheers
Tim


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

And yes I'm glad that Darrin made in there,he is one fine person you just don't get better than him..


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

He shoots hybrids with 15" limbs he special builds his.....ding ding..!!


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey Bobby,have you called Sam and told him?


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

yelp on a 3 way with him and the Champ......:darkbeer:


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Tell Chance great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

he ask who the heck is winger....lmaoooo


----------



## sharkred (Oct 25, 2005)

Who got 2nd


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Whatever.......... He's buying a big steak in Hattiesburg ain't he?


----------



## winger (Nov 15, 2004)

Bobby do want to shoot his bow now,or do want to keep shooting yours?


----------



## sharkred (Oct 25, 2005)

I got to know who got second hopefully Christenberry anybody know


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Quick note while I edit this video -

Admin and I want to thank both Recordkeeper and Got lucky for their work on this thread. I don't know how many people would let us set them down with a laptop attached to a cell phone and type everything they see and hear!

I am importing 40 minutes of video that needs to be edited down for size and content. This was an amazing, captivating shoot off and I hope you all enjoy it.

I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

ward got 2nd if ya read the posts you would find that info


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:hail: to all those who've worked on the Vegas coverage. :thumbs_up :darkbeer: :cocktail:


----------



## Bobby22 (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess I will keep mine since its the one he won back to back with it....I wonder if its a record someone winning with two diffrent bows??...lol..dont matter he could shoot a broom and a string and still win..lol...congrads to Darin to ..he is a fine friend and also a great shooter....!!!!!:zip:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

A big CONGRATULATIONS to Chance. I formally met him for the first time last year at the IBO Worlds...great guy...I wish I was half as laid back as him.:thumb: He is willing to talk with the average person too:darkbeer: 

Also a big thanks to RK and Got Lucky for keeping us up to date and a thanks to Martin Archery, admin, mikeD and ArcheryTalk for feeding us the info and providing us with some excellent media coverage.:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## 3x10archerymom (Feb 12, 2007)

*In shootout too*

Jedd Greshock was in the shootout too!!


----------



## Archery Addict (Aug 11, 2005)

*Chance is the winner*

Awesome shooting chance,

Congradulations!


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Bobby22 said:


> he ask who the heck is winger....lmaoooo


Bobby, I asked the same question....who the heck is winger? I've known you and Sam for many years, but I have no idea who winger is. I probably know him, but maybe not. By the way...does Sam have an AT account?

Todd


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

*Congrats and Thank you*

Congratulations to all the shooters and thanks to Archery Talk and all the people who brought us this great coverage. heh


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

who is chance shooting for? PSE? Wow. That was INTENSE!!! 

Max


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

So how did the Martin shooters fare?

Who is the top Martin shooter?


----------



## DesertRat (Dec 18, 2002)

*Who's Jeff Ward?*

Jeff Ward is local to the Denver area. I don't now him personally but he works at Archery Adventures in Aurora. One heck of a shooter. I saw him last year beat Bill Pelligrino in a shootoff. He shoots for Hoyt and I think he uses Gold Tip arrows. When you see a great shooter you know it. That guy as a great shooter. I bet he gets a pro staff deal next year!

Congratulations Jeff!

-DR


----------



## C++ (Nov 30, 2002)

IMO all the guys that made it to the finals were winners; thanks guys for making archery a great sport! 

I would like to see the final scores of all the archer's and know what bows they shot. What you'll find is probably every major bow company was represented by each one of these finalist.


----------



## JHCISS (Oct 15, 2006)

Three wins in 5 years and made the shoot-off in the two years he didn't win it! Congradulations Chance!!! You are a true champion!! Or should we just call you Mr. Vegas now?:hello2:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Congrats Chance... great win by a really great guy... Glad to see your name at the top again. Looking forward to seeing you in Louisville...

thenson


----------



## Mach11dude (Jan 4, 2007)

*Congtrates To Chance*

Great Job Chance will see you Thursday. It goes to show its not so much the bow, or how much money a company puts into the bow as it is the man holding the bow.


----------



## Manhunter50 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Go Jesse!*

Tear it up Jesse! The guy's a shooting machine - hasn't dropped a point yet in our indoor 600 league.


----------



## dotchess (Aug 1, 2004)

*Way to go Buddy!!!*

glad to see you win it again Chance. We see chance shoot every Tuesday and Thursday here at our local Spot nights in Nashville. It is amazing watching him shoot those x's while joking around all night. A great guy that deserves to win. If you do not know him. He is always willing to help out with suggestions and just hangs out with everyone. My Daughter Alexis shoot and he is going to take her Turkey hunting this year with her Bow and is going film it for her. I can honestly say he is a great champion in all aspects of the sport. See ya when ya get home man. Great shooting!!:wink:


----------



## bowhntrtx (Jan 1, 2007)

Do you have an Update on the Final results?
NFAA site has not yet posted Day 3 results!
Thanx for keeping us "in the know"


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

Pretty bad that the NFAA already gave out the cash and have the scores in there computer system but can't even take a few seconds to input them on there website a day later.


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Good Job RK*

Thanks for the updates RK. Look forward to seeing you at the Barn.:darkbeer: :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

northshoremb said:


> Pretty bad that the NFAA already gave out the cash and have the scores in there computer system but can't even take a few seconds to input them on there website a day later.


Yeah! it`s a poor show!!!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

northshoremb said:


> Pretty bad that the NFAA already gave out the cash and have the scores in there computer system but can't even take a few seconds to input them on there website a day later.


The NFAA has droped the ball in almost every area. This *GOOFAW* has not suprised me at all.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

Boyd said:


> The NFAA has droped the ball in almost every area. This *GOOFAW* has not suprised me at all.


Apparently you have never been to the Vegas shoot, It's kinda mass kahos after the shoot, and most are rushing to go home, I'm sure the scores will be posted soon.

I surprised they can get all those scores posted for the first 2 days on the website, little alone the payouts. most years the final official scores are not posted the same day.


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

KEN-813 said:


> Apparently you have never been to the Vegas shoot, It's kinda mass kahos after the shoot, and most are rushing to go home, I'm sure the scores will be posted soon.
> 
> I surprised they can get all those scores posted for the first 2 days on the website, little alone the payouts. most years the final official scores are not posted the same day.


I have been to vegas and shot it. They imput the scores into a computer after they receive them so whats so hard to input them to the website?? All the scores have been tabulated because if they wern't they would not be able to hand out the checks, _*am I not correct*_. All they need to do is click a few buttons and _*BAM*_ there on there website. not to friggin hard to do since they already have the scores on the computers.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

northshoremb said:


> I not to friggin hard to do since they already have the scores on the computers.



Maybe you should attend the shoot and get the results your self if your so impatient that you cannot wait a day or 2, for a tournament that you didn't attend. Or better yet volunteer with the NFAA and do the job that you say is not to friggin hard if you can do it better! :wink:


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

KEN-813 said:


> Maybe you should attend the shoot and get the results your self if your so impatient that you cannot wait a day or 2, for a tournament that you didn't attend. Or better yet volunteer with the NFAA and do the job that you say is not to friggin hard if you can do it better! :wink:



Somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed today.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

KEN-813 said:


> Or better yet volunteer with the NFAA and do the job that you say is not to friggin hard if you can do it better! :wink:


Funny you should make a statement like this.

I went to the IFAA world tournament last year and before we went, the NFAA office was asked if someone could help with getting things ready for the World Team members. That someone was flattly turned down.

I do know of what I speak when I say that this last *GOOFAW* does not supprise me. It's just another issue in a long line of let-downs.

Let's ask another question. How long does it take for NASCAR to post up on thier web-site the winners of both the Busch event and NASCAR event at the same track?
Answer. One Quick Point And Click.

Again... Just my 2-cents. Not an argument directed at anyone person.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

JohnAnderson said:


> Somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed today.


NAWW, Got up just fine :wink: 

Just get tired of people [email protected]#ing about the work that Volunteers do weather its the NFAA scores or that they are unhappy with AT's coverage,and people wonder why nobody ever helps out :wink: 

Its only scores, Yes I would like to see them but my day will go on until I do.


----------



## jakhuntr (Jan 11, 2005)

congrats Jeff Ward for taking second!!!! thats the way to put Colo on the map  

Congrats to all....

And thanks for the coverage on AT...


----------



## justabowdude (Nov 9, 2005)

field14 said:


> I think it was PSE< HOYT< Mathews for first, second, and third.
> 
> I think Ward shoots HOYT, and Christenberry shoots Mathews.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is correct. and lets see, Terry Ragsdale did it all three times with P.S.E...... Becky Pearson did it ALL three times with P.S.E. ... Katie Smith did it with P.S.E. and now Chance is doin' it with P.S.E....... Im sure this is all a big coinsidence !!!!!:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Thank you RK for doing this.
It was nice to meet you at Vegas.
I had the honor to shoot on the same bale
as Dietmar Trillus, and I got to see Chance shoot
on the bale to my left.

Amazing to see in person what the Pros can do.


----------



## Skid (Apr 2, 2004)

*DAY 3 Scores are posted.*

NFAA site has updated the Day 3 scores!


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks for live updates and CONGRATS to All who endured to the end.............:shade: 

Way to go Kale and Micheal. Iowa is proud to have 2 in the FINALS.........:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

BAGGER


----------



## archerypromo (Sep 3, 2005)

*VEGAS picture collage and video from www.joyfahrenkrog.com*

Hi Everyone!

Vegas, as usual was a blast... I promised people that I would post the picture collage/video that I took in Vegas... so here it is!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjoZC669rfw

I'll have it up on my website www.joyfahrenkrog.com in the next couple of days. You can also see it on my myspace: www.myspace.com/joyfahrenkrog.

Congrats to Chance (again - how many times does he have to win this thing  ), Jenny, Magnus, Mary and all the other winners!

Joy


----------



## pyroarch57 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Shoot-off video*

It`s posted. Excellent!


----------



## CubedHamm (Feb 13, 2007)

justabowdude said:


> Yes, that is correct. and lets see, Terry Ragsdale did it all three times with P.S.E...... Becky Pearson did it ALL three times with P.S.E. ... Katie Smith did it with P.S.E. and now Chance is doin' it with P.S.E....... Im sure this is all a big coinsidence !!!!!:wink: :wink: :wink:


Mary has done it 5(I think) times with a Hoyt as well

Congrats to the big winners, it was exciting to watch!!


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

Cogratulations to Chance and PSE.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

For those who are interested, Jeff Ward is a fine shot, but has been plagued with serious injuries for the last few years. He has not yet fully recovered from the latest surgery which I thought (foolishly) would preclude his being a factor at Vegas this year. In fact, as he left, his shooting was still suspect and 300s weren't in his inventory at the time. His performance in Vegas is unbelievable and he deserves all the credit and applause you can muster for fighting his way through the pain and lack of practice for the past month or so.

Jeff is, and has been for a long while, a top shooter with the nerves to match. Congratulations to all the shootdown participants for another year of amazing performance. Just to get there is a tremendous accomplishment that many of our heroes couldn't match this year. Special congratulations to Chance, Darrin, and my friend and shooting buddy, Jeff. I hope the offers continue to roll in for you!!

The big three continue to roll. I didn't see any of the little guys in there at the end. Maybe there is a difference. Did any of them make the shootdown?


----------



## eifelsau (Feb 10, 2006)

*what size has the ten*

hello from germany,

Iam looking interested to the vegas shoot. 

Can anybody tell me, how big was the ten ? and the X

Was it the same size as at the fita spot ? 

In the fita tournaments we use the vertical 3 spot's with the smallest circle with the x as an 10. 

Are this two faces (Vegas and Fita) are the thame sice ?

Thank's forwarding


----------



## Chopper94 (Jan 26, 2003)

CubedHamm said:


> Mary has done it 5(I think) times with a Hoyt as well
> 
> Congrats to the big winners, it was exciting to watch!!


I think this was Mary Zorn's 6th time. At least that what she told me. 

Congrats to all the winners! What a wonderful time and a great event!


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

*Pse?*



justabowdude said:


> Yes, that is correct. and lets see, Terry Ragsdale did it all three times with P.S.E...... Becky Pearson did it ALL three times with P.S.E. ... Katie Smith did it with P.S.E. and now Chance is doin' it with P.S.E....... Im sure this is all a big coinsidence !!!!!:wink: :wink: :wink:


Katie shot for Martin, not PSE. Maybe she did shoot for PSE at some point and I just don't remember that... or... maybe she just had a funny looking PSE bow that said "MARTIN Cougar Magnum" on the limbs.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

rsw said:


> For those who are interested, Jeff Ward is a fine shot, but has been plagued with serious injuries for the last few years. He has not yet fully recovered from the latest surgery which I thought (foolishly) would preclude his being a factor at Vegas this year. In fact, as he left, his shooting was still suspect and 300s weren't in his inventory at the time. His performance in Vegas is unbelievable and he deserves all the credit and applause you can muster for fighting his way through the pain and lack of practice for the past month or so.
> 
> Jeff is, and has been for a long while, a top shooter with the nerves to match. Congratulations to all the shootdown participants for another year of amazing performance. Just to get there is a tremendous accomplishment that many of our heroes couldn't match this year. Special congratulations to Chance, Darrin, and my friend and shooting buddy, Jeff. I hope the offers continue to roll in for you!!
> 
> The big three continue to roll. I didn't see any of the little guys in there at the end. Maybe there is a difference. Did any of them make the shootdown?


You forgot one great aspect about Jeff...he is one of the nicest guys you could meet and talk to. Very personable and down to earth. He's as much of a "Joe" as you could ask for with the skill set of the top pros. He is one of the reasons I enjoy Archery Adventures so much. You and he are also doing a great job getting Chris set up for Vegas victories in his future. I also hope for all the best to come to Jeff.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

eifelsau said:


> hello from germany,
> 
> Iam looking interested to the vegas shoot.
> 
> ...



Yes, they are exactly the same size just placed in a triangle on the target face.


----------



## eifelsau (Feb 10, 2006)

*vegas 10*

deadx,
thanks for reply,
what is the 10 ? One Circle more than the small x circle ?

In the fita was that a recurve 10, in vegas a compound 10 !

was it ?


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

deadx said:


> Yes, they are exactly the same size just placed in a triangle on the target face.


The recurve ten is also ten points for compound, but... what is the purpose of note down the Xs???

Also, I think you have 2:30 minutes/3 arrows instead FITA 2 minutes.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

eifelsau said:


> deadx,
> thanks for reply,
> what is the 10 ? One Circle more than the small x circle ?
> 
> ...


Yes, the ten ring is the next ring out from the super X ring. In FITA the X ring is the ten and the rest of the gold is a 9 (little 10, big 9). At Vegas the X ring is just an X and the 10 ring is scored as a 10 during regular competition. All ties between 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places are broken by shoot-off. If 2 archers fall out of competition during the shoot-off at the same time their total score during the shoot-off determines there final placement. X count is kept for all archers who tie for 4th place or lower in regular competiton. It only gets slightly complicated when you want to know, immediately after an archer falls out of competition during the shoot-off, exactly in what position he finished if several archers fell out with him. If 2 or more archers fall out together during the shoot-off and they have the same numerical score then total X`count is considered.


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

True ... The "Super X" counts as a tie-breaker and Vegas allows up to a 2613 sized arrow. Several of the top Pros are hitting 30 of 30 "Super X's". Fita allows the 2315 as the largest diameter arrow for the smaller 10 ring. Both targets appear similiar. Most of us use the large arrow as a strategy to qualify for the shoot-off. When inside-out 10's are in effect, then the smaller arrows might be of advantage. Shoot what works best for you. Good luck on the shooting line. The competition is getting much better.


----------



## deaneman (Nov 15, 2002)

*photo's Vegas at dutchtarget.com*

Hello Archery peops,

Took me a while, but finally posted a few pics from Vegas 2007 on my website:
www.dutchtarget.com

Cheers,
Dean
www.dutchtarget.com


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

DRFrance said:


> True ... The "Super X" counts as a tie-breaker and Vegas allows up to a 2613 sized arrow. Several of the top Pros are hitting 30 of 30 "Super X's".


Several? How many 300 30x scores were shot in Vegas? Did any of the 17 men that made the shootoff have one?


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

JeffS said:


> Several? How many 300 30x scores were shot in Vegas? Did any of the 17 men that made the shootoff have one?


None this year or last that I'm aware of, I know 2 years ago Chris White shot a 30X 300 and the only other was Duane Price shot the first ever a few years back, so there is only 2 ever 30x 300s shot at Vegas.


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

There were a few 300 29x this year. But the this must have hurt 299 29X by Chris White and Roger Hoyle and Dave Cousins 299 27x and Keith trail 299 28x and Micheal Braden 299 28x (can you say :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh Wonder what happened to drop those points after inside out after inside out?????


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

northshoremb said:


> There were a few 300 29x this year. But the this must have hurt 299 29X by Chris White and Roger Hoyle and Dave Cousins 299 27x and Keith trail 299 28x and Micheal Braden 299 28x (can you say :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh Wonder what happened to drop those points after inside out after inside out?????


But folks there WAS ONE 30X shot in Vegas This year! Just because it wasn't one of the shoot down folks doesn't mean it wasn't done!

I believe the gentleman was from France, and he had a bad round on Friday which brought him down lower in the standings a long ways. Notice that he shot 300's on both Saturday and Sunday.

Here is a copy/paste of his scoring!

213 beaud, jean marc ch, france 278 22 300 22 *300 30 *878 



Just like I've stated earlier, few if any look past the shootoff people, the BHFS, the Senior Championship, and the Women's Championship. Most of the other shooters that do well are so often totally ignored.


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

Wow a 278 with 22x. Must have threw 2 arrows of the page or ran out of time on the clock.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

@field14
Yes Jean-Marc is French, actually he is member of our _Collectif National Poulies_ (most of the best French male and female compound archers are members of this group).
Considering this and his average scoring at FITA 1 events (ranked 5th right now in France with 591-590-587) he probably had a problem on the first day, but his last day score is great, glad someone noticed it  

.


----------



## china archery (Jan 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## skidbow (Sep 16, 2009)

*When*

When


----------

